# I forgot my anniversary...



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got to work and my calendar popped up a reminder its my anniversary... I totally forgot (almost like I used to ) but it's ok cause I don't feel any guilt about it, quite the opposite in fact. Would have been 8 years today, can't believe it's over a year and a half since separation. Before I know it I will have been divorced longer than I was married and it will have been just a speedbump along the journey.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Gotta love those techonological pop-ups on your computer, 'ey? Lol. 
Being that you forgot, it means you are moving on. 

Now you can take the reminder off your computer.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Now you can take the reminder off your computer.


first thing I did! I thought I had already but I think it kept synching its way back into existence between my google calendar and my outlook calendar.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lon said:


> I just got to work and my calendar popped up a reminder its my anniversary... I totally forgot (almost like I used to ) but it's ok cause I don't feel any guilt about it, quite the opposite in fact. Would have been 8 years today, can't believe it's over a year and a half since separation. Before I know it I will have been divorced longer than I was married and it will have been just a speedbump along the journey.


:smthumbup: this is a wonderful way of thinking! good for you!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lon said:


> first thing I did!


Winning!

This year I knew I'd started to get over it when I found myself out on a date the same day of my wedding anniversary. And it didn't even really cross my mind. Haha.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL glad you forgot about it. I saw the thread title and was like "Oh you're screwed buddy."

I just got one of those emails from myself that I send out every year. The funny thing it's the first time that I actually felt good about it. Normally I'm like "damn I let myself from a year ago down." This year was the first time since I started that I surpassed the aspirations I had set for myself.

Wish you the best on the next 7!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

COguy said:


> LOL glad you forgot about it. I saw the thread title and was like "Oh you're screwed buddy."


:rofl:

Haha! That's what I thought too before I clicked on the thread.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> This year I knew I'd started to get over it when I found myself out on a date the same day of my wedding anniversary. And it didn't even really cross my mind. Haha.


It totally wouldn't have crossed my mind today except for the popup reminder. Alas no date tonight though, maybe take myself to a movie, it's cheap night.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Total Recall it is not. Hooray!


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with it meaning you are moving on. 

I forgot mine this year as well. It would have been 20 years on Sept 5th. I didn't remember until somedays afterwards and frankly I just smiled at myself when it hit me.

Last year I was a mess. Seems like a good indicator I beleive it is totally over now.

Take care.


----------

